# Shame on you Daily Express!!



## swanny (8 August 2012)

As tweeted by Claire Balding, the Daily Express has on its front page a picture of the DUTCH dressage team with BRONZE medals hanging round their necks!! How much research does it take to get it right for goodness sake!!!!! How to alienate the equestrain community and suggest they couldn't give a S**t!!
Shame on your sports editors Daily Express!!


----------

